# How long does goat milk stay fresh in the fridge?



## chicamarun (Dec 26, 2006)

I am curious about this as of course we are starting to milk and we do sell it "not for human consumption" (which is legal in VA).... since we sell it at the farmer's market I would like to make sure that they can keep it around for a little bit. Or would it be ok to freeze the milk from Monday-Wednesday and then thaw it out on Friday to sell Saturday? We didn't have much last week so it was all taken within a couple days of the market.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No. Don't freeze and then sell as fresh. You could freeze and sell it frozen if necessary.

My goat milk seems to separate when frozen and thawed. Others say they don't have this problem. Dunno why.


----------



## chicamarun (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah - I didn't like that idea either... kinda rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

If milked and filtered clean and cooled quickly it should last for two weeks with no off flavor.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Gee thats not bad, 2 weeks...I dont think mine would last that long before its gets a goaty taste. Mine never lasts that long as the children drink it within the day, so we virtually have fresh everyday, but I know that when I have plenty 3-4 days in the fridge is fine after that not so fresh tasting.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

:viking:Selling two week old milk? Try putting a date on it and see how many people would buy it? Why not use the farmers market as a vehicle for advertisement and let them know you have fresh or frozen milk? Just because milk may last for two weeks doesn't mean you should sell it that old! Now I see why it is such a job to convince people to try our goat milk, when others are handling thier milk in this way! Thanks for asking before doing, and I hope you decide to find a better way to get fresh milk to your customers.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

how long the milk stays fresh tasting is an individual thing. You have to try your own milk and see. We can't guess how long your milk will stay fresh tasting. It sounds like yours stays fresh tasting about 4 days? Try it again to see if that is true. You would need to know how good it will taste to buyers and instruct them to keep it cold until they get it home.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I did not say I sell it 2 weeks old. I said mine it still tastes fresh after 2 weeks.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

mdharris68 said:


> :viking:Selling two week old milk?


I really don't think that was what she meant. I think it was if I sell it at 3 days, how much longer can the customer get out of it? At least that is how I interpreted it. I wish I could remember what date we used when my folks had the dairy! (and then of course it was good for several days past the out date.)


----------



## chicamarun (Dec 26, 2006)

I wouldn't sell it at 2 weeks - at that point I honestly would run out of room in the fridge (we sell close to 100 dozen eggs per week which take up a ton of room)... My thing is - I milked today.... if it doesn't SELL until Saturday which is the market day I want to make sure it'd ok. 

Hopefully once word gets out we will have only Thursday/Friday milk to sell on Saturday. But up until then I am just figuring it out


----------

